# Are some women hypocrites?



## City Bound

It is interestng and shocking to see how women act and behave in the same ways that they morally condemn men for. Given the right kind of guy, the hunk-type most usually, women are just as forward, base, and ready to angle as horny men can be with an attractive women, yet though, many women play the saint by declaring that only men are "pigs". 

I really do not give two poops what these women think and do when all is said and done and the bottom line is exposed to clarity. i am just trying to cut through some illusions in my mind and within the drama of daily life so that I can try to learn to live a more real life. What i do want to know though is.......

If a good deal of women only awaken and become genuine when in contact with the rare and choicest of male mating material, then how are they behaiving towards lesser men the rest of the time? Also, why do women marry average men who they are not sexually attracted to when they rather be mated to the small handfull of better pickings? Sure, i know there are not enough of the best choices to go around but I wonder if women are consciously aware and will admit to themselves and others that they have to take what they never wanted in the first place. Then, also, once they have married a man that they subconsciously feel is the inferior choice could you argue that all she says and does within the relationship is insincere and tactful and that on some level she resents her husband because on some level of her mind she knows she has been defeated by the women who took the better men?


this is not an attack on women because guess what?..........many men do the same thing when it comes to taking a mate.


----------



## doodlemom

Yes CB women are hypocrites. I believe in marriage. I am anti abortion personally, but pro abortion politically, anti gay personally but pro gay politically.


----------



## doodlemom

Oh wait... I should add I am anti illegal immigration personally, but anti illegal immigration politically. Make a list- 10 reasons why Doodlemom should be hated.


----------



## City Bound

doodlemom is not hated


----------



## katydidagain

Yeppers.


----------



## Raven12

CB, that was so hot. (Oink, oink)

I like eye candy as much as the next girl but long term relationships are all about compatibility. For example, out of the blue Mr. Maybe sends me texts of vegetables from his garden. I am so turned on by that. I don't think you can lump all women in the same category.


----------



## City Bound

I never lumped all women.


----------



## katydidagain

Thanks CB for letting me vent! No, I'm not posting it but it sure felt good to type and edit a scathing analysis of my 3 year interaction with Brrrhio pigs/hypocrites/users/pigs/liars/thieves/pigs/criminals/jerks...


----------



## City Bound

you are welcome katy. 

I am sure the labels fit for both ends of the reproductive spectrum, for men and women are more alike then they like to admit.


----------



## katydidagain

City Bound said:


> you are welcome katy.
> 
> I am sure the labels fit for both ends of the reproductive spectrum, for men and women are more alike then they like to admit.


Don't give up; I haven't. Yet. Emulate Diogenes

_He used to stroll about in full daylight with a lamp; when asked what he was doing, he would answer, "I am just looking for an honest man." Diogenes looked for a human being but reputedly found nothing but rascals and scoundrels._


----------



## defenestrate

Most of the more forward/crass women I have met have had no problem copping to it. That said, there are double standards on both sides. That women have, in a little more than a generation, come from being accepted only as homemakers with little say outside those walls to in many ways competitive and as publicly outspoken as men means that we get to hear the hypocrisy on their side more. Men have publicly been morons/hypocrites in most historically patriarchal societies for a long time - maybe getting both sides out and putting their feet in their mouths more often will help us better understand each other.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

doodlemom said:


> Oh wait... I should add I am anti illegal immigration personally, but anti illegal immigration politically. Make a list- 10 reasons why Doodlemom should be hated.


Do you have salt on your table? Salt can kill and shorten life spans.

Drive a Mopar? Least dependable American car according to Consumer Reports, so don't blame them if your kids have to walk home in traffic!

Permaculture? Sounds wormy, and what do you have against good ole' American petrochemical companies. Probably vote Democratic too, at least sometimes.

Yankee? Probably talk funny, which means you could distract folks with normal dialects, like Southern and Mandarin.

Acetominophen in your medicine chest? That stuff can distroy livers. Probably a drug dealer on the side too.

Well, that's five, but the dryer buzzer just sounded, and I've got to get the ironing board set up before the stuff gets completely dry.:soap:


----------



## City Bound

defenestrate said:


> Most of the more forward/crass women I have met have had no problem copping to it. That said, there are double standards on both sides. That women have, in a little more than a generation, come from being accepted only as homemakers with little say outside those walls to in many ways competitive and as publicly outspoken as men means that we get to hear the hypocrisy on their side more. Men have publicly been morons/hypocrites in most historically patriarchal societies for a long time - maybe getting both sides out and putting their feet in their mouths more often will help us better understand each other.


I wonder what both men and women would find attractive in each other once all the illusions are cast aside.

One thing that I noticed is a womans greatest weapon and tool is silience. They are very good at lieing and stealth through silence.


----------



## City Bound

katydidagain said:


> Don't give up; I haven't. Yet. Emulate Diogenes
> 
> _He used to stroll about in full daylight with a lamp; when asked what he was doing, he would answer, "I am just looking for an honest man." Diogenes looked for a human being but reputedly found nothing but rascals and scoundrels._


Well, that is a hard lamp to bare. Even looking in the mirror with that lamp is a strong reality check that could shake one's world to the inner core.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

City Bound said:


> It is interestng and shocking to see how women act and behave in the same ways that they morally condemn men for. Given the right kind of guy, the hunk-type most usually, women are just as forward, base, and ready to angle as horny men can be with an attractive women, yet though, many women play the saint by declaring that only men are "pigs".
> 
> I really do not give two poops what these women think and do when all is said and done and the bottom line is exposed to clarity. i am just trying to cut through some illusions in my mind and within the drama of daily life so that I can try to learn to live a more real life. *What i do want to know though is.......
> *
> If a good deal of women only awaken and become genuine when in contact with the rare and choicest of male mating material, then how are they behaiving towards lesser men the rest of the time?


Can you re-phrase the question?



> Also, why do women marry average men who they are not sexually attracted to when they rather be mated to the small handfull of better pickings?


What is an 'average' man?
What is 'better pickings'?



> Sure, i know there are not enough of the best choices to go around but I wonder if women are consciously aware and will admit to themselves and others that they have to take what they never wanted in the first place.


Can you re-phrase this?



> Then, also, once they have married a man that they subconsciously feel is the inferior choice could you argue that all she says and does within the relationship is insincere and tactful and that on some level she resents her husband because on some level of her mind she knows she has been defeated by the women who took the better men?


Every woman on the planet is dissatisfied with their husband at some point in time in the marriage.
Every man on the planet is dissatisfied with their wives at some point in time in the marriage.



> this is not an attack on women because guess what?..........many men do the same thing when it comes to taking a mate.


Too many, dare I say most, choose their mate based upon feelings and emotions. I think that is why we see the divorce rate as high as it is.

This is a great thinking question, if you would do me a favor and re-word the questions I did not understand, I would love to participate!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

City Bound said:


> I wonder what both men and women would find attractive in each other once all the illusions are cast aside.
> *
> One thing that I noticed is a womans greatest weapon and tool is silience.* They are very good at lieing and stealth through silence.


I would give, eye teeth, to have the weapon of silence......:hair


----------



## City Bound

laura, how would you like me to rephrase it? help me to help you, so that i understand how to phrase it for you. Your participation is welcome.


----------



## Guest

CB, what you need to do is say "What I mean to say is that I don't understand women. Will a woman tell me what's wrong with me, please?"


----------



## rkintn

zong said:


> CB, what you need to do is say "What I mean to say is that I don't understand women. Will a woman tell me what's wrong with me, please?"


And, "I'm upset that no one oohed and aahed over my picture like they did someone else's, so I'm gonna try and turn it all into some kind of psuedo sociological debate about the male/female double standard."


----------



## Laura Zone 5

City Bound said:


> If a good deal of women only awaken and become genuine when in contact with the rare and choicest of male mating material, then how are they behaiving towards lesser men the rest of the time?


Are you asking:
Why are women only 'real' when they are around hot guys?
What are women thinking when they are around not hot guys?



> Also, why do women marry average men who they are not sexually attracted to when they rather be mated to the small handfull of better pickings?


Are you asking:
Why do women marry 'average' men when they really want to marry Sean Connery?



> Sure, i know there are not enough of the best choices to go around but I wonder if women are consciously aware and will admit to themselves and others that they have to take what they never wanted in the first place


Are you asking:
Will women admit their husband is not the man they really wanted to marry?



> Then, also, once they have married a man that they subconsciously feel is the inferior choice could you argue that all she says and does within the relationship is insincere and tactful and that on some level she resents her husband because on some level of her mind she knows she has been defeated by the women who took the better men?


Are you asking:
Are women faking it, and actually dispise their husbands for the duration of their marriage because he is not what she really wanted?


----------



## Guest

rkintn said:


> and, "i'm upset that no one oohed and aahed over my picture like they did someone else's, so i'm gonna try and turn it all into some kind of psuedo sociological debate about the male/female double standard."


i don't even think he posted a picture.


----------



## City Bound

rkintn said:


> And, "I'm upset that no one oohed and aahed over my picture like they did someone else's, so I'm gonna try and turn it all into some kind of psuedo sociological debate about the male/female double standard."


not really rk, but it was interesting to see a rare fish stick it's head above the water rather then lurking at the muddy bottom. Nothing personal about it, because like I said in the end I do not give two poops. i just want to try to see things clearly and then disentangle myself from all this garbage.


----------



## rancher1913

> Also, why do women marry average men who they are not sexually attracted to when they rather be mated to the small handfull of better pickings?


I know that I didn't want a 'handful', I just wanted one. My ex was my match intellectually when we married, and I thought that was enough. Alcohol took his intellect, as well as what little moral compass he had. When I met my current DH, I still just wanted one. I got it all in him - the complete package (read that any way you want). We've been married 3 years, and he still makes my toes curl when he kisses me, makes me think and imagine, and want to be a better person

As far as 'are women hypocrites'? Aren't we all in our own ways? I try to live an honest life, but there are many times, in many ways, that I let myself and others down by my failings. To expect anyone to not be hypocritical at some point is unrealistic.


Moldy


----------



## City Bound

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Are you asking:
> Why are women only 'real' when they are around hot guys?
> What are women thinking when they are around not hot guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking:
> Why do women marry 'average' men when they really want to marry Sean Connery?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking:
> Will women admit their husband is not the man they really wanted to marry?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking:
> Are women faking it, and actually dispise their husbands for the duration of their marriage because he is not what she really wanted?


basicly, yes. I do not care that they do it, but it would be nice if they were upfront about it. most men will admit they are pigs.


----------



## City Bound

rkintn said:


> And, "I'm upset that no one oohed and aahed over my picture like they did someone else's, so I'm gonna try and turn it all into some kind of psuedo sociological debate about the male/female double standard."


Rk, I am not looking for anyone to like my picture.


----------



## City Bound

rancher1913 said:


> To expect anyone to not be hypocritical at some point is unrealistic.
> 
> 
> Moldy


I hope that is not true moldy, it doesn't leave much to desire in humanity other then strangers to idle the hours of life away with.


----------



## doodlemom

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Do you have salt on your table? Salt can kill and shorten life spans.
> 
> Drive a Mopar? Least dependable American car according to Consumer Reports, so don't blame them if your kids have to walk home in traffic!
> 
> Permaculture? Sounds wormy, and what do you have against good ole' American petrochemical companies. Probably vote Democratic too, at least sometimes.
> 
> Yankee? Probably talk funny, which means you could distract folks with normal dialects, like Southern and Mandarin.
> 
> Acetominophen in your medicine chest? That stuff can distroy livers. Probably a drug dealer on the side too.
> 
> Well, that's five, but the dryer buzzer just sounded, and I've got to get the ironing board set up before the stuff gets completely dry.:soap:


Indifferent on salt; PRO MOPAR; Indifferent on agriculture call it realism, Anything but Yankee talks funny, but southern dialects are sexy; Ibuprofen approved over acetaminophen barring blood thinners,stomach ulcers, allergies; I prefer to be hanging your clothes in the summer to be saving money on electricity/global warming if possible...bing lol.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Are you asking:
> Why are women only 'real' when they are around hot guys?
> What are women thinking when they are around not hot guys?


I personally never cared much for outward appearance. 
I was attracted to guys that made me laugh.



> Are you asking:
> Why do women marry 'average' men when they really want to marry Sean Connery?


Because Sean Connery is old enough to be my grand dad, ewwwww?
For me personally? I married my dh because we had a 1 year old, one on the way and had bought a house together. It seemed like the right thing to do.
I never looked at him and said "wow, you're not Sean, gross".
Again, looks were never important to me......



> Are you asking:
> Will women admit their husband is not the man they really wanted to marry?


After 21 years of marriage, and being together for 23 years is he 'the man I really wanted to marry"? Yes. Does he treat me the way he should? No. Why do I stay instead of playing the field? Covenant. Commitment. 



> Are you asking:
> Are women faking it, and actually dispise their husbands for the duration of their marriage because he is not what she really wanted?


I personally have not dispised or resented my dh because 'he's not the man I wanted to marry". I have dispised and resented the way he has treated me, but it has nothing to do with "I wanted Sean Connery, but settled for this dude". 
That thought has never crossed my mind.

I think every generation is more and more entrenched in appearance and status, and less and less in commitment and Covenant.

Are women shallow?
You bet.
Are men shallow?
You bet.

Does that answer the questions?


----------



## City Bound

those sound like honest answers to me laura. thank you.

Hearing about how you feel your husband does not treat you right made me think about
how both people in a marriage covenant are obligated to treat each other well.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

City Bound said:


> those sound like honest answers to me laura. thank you.
> 
> Hearing about how you feel your husband does not treat you right made me think about
> how both people in a marriage covenant are obligated to treat each other well.


More than *well*....if you are following Scripture!
But even those who are married with ZERO religious belief system:
Do unto others as you want them to do you.
Give and take, take and give.
Over deliver.


----------



## sherry in Maine

two questions CB--- I think you missed a letter . . . you used your right ring finger when you meant to use your right pointer finger (on the keyboard darling) 
CB ----- 'I never LUMPED all women'

(that was the first question, or rather observation/opinion )

Secondly, what are you mad about? Did I miss something?


----------



## City Bound

sherry in Maine said:


> two questions CB--- I think you missed a letter . . . you used your right ring finger when you meant to use your right pointer finger (on the keyboard darling)
> CB ----- 'I never LUMPED all women'
> 
> (that was the first question, or rather observation/opinion )
> 
> Secondly, what are you mad about? Did I miss something?


Just mad about BS. When it comes to romance it is hard to believe what people say. I am just a simple person and i want to be happy but i am starting to realize that one needs a brain like Sherlock Holmes to navigate human interaction.


----------



## Guest

Sherry, why do you think he's mad? 
Incidentally, I lumped a lotta women. Wait, that is like "Like it or lump it. Take it down the road and dump it" right? Cause if it means something different, I might not have lumped but a couple of them.


----------



## Raeven

CB, if this is in response to my saying men are pigs on the Names and Faces thread, then perhaps you ought to have noticed that foxfiredidit is, you know, an actual pig, according to his own posting. Also, the little round circle at the end of the sentence with the winking eyeball is meant to indicate it&#8217;s a joke.

Since some of us have been having fun with bacon, I thought his post was hilarious.

I remember when you had a sense of humor when you were young.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

City Bound said:


> Just mad about BS.


What BS?



> When it comes to romance it is hard to believe what people say


What is romance, and what do people say?



> I am just a simple person and i want to be happy but i am starting to realize that *one needs a brain like Sherlock Holmes to navigate human interaction.*


Tell me how you figure?


----------



## City Bound

Raeven said:


> CB, if this is in response to my saying men are pigs on the Names and Faces thread, then perhaps you ought to have noticed that foxfiredidit is, you know, an actual pig, according to his own posting. Also, the little round circle at the end of the sentence with the winking eyeball is meant to indicate itâs a joke.
> 
> Since some of us have been having fun with bacon, I thought his post was hilarious.
> 
> I remember when you had a sense of humor when you were young.


No, this has nothing to do with your post. i knew you all were joking around about the pig stuff.


----------



## Raeven

Well, I'm glad to hear that, but it's obvious something has really chapped your bottom. Hope you resolve it, and apologies for the snark.


----------



## City Bound

laura pm me and i will tell you what bs is. 

What is romance? Are you serious with that question? people say and do all kind of crazy stuff they think they mean or pretend to mean when they are in romance with someone. 

Well. sherlock was a very astute dude he was able to take in great deals of information from small clues or evidence, so I am starting to think that maybe it takes a brain like sherlock holmes to be able to navigate the lies and the mysteries of human interaction.

Just a thought


----------



## cindilu

City Bound said:


> It is interestng and shocking to see how women act and behave in the same ways that they morally condemn men for. Given the right kind of guy, the hunk-type most usually, women are just as forward, base, and ready to angle as horny men can be with an attractive women, yet though, many women play the saint by declaring that only men are "pigs".
> 
> I really do not give two poops what these women think and do when all is said and done and the bottom line is exposed to clarity. i am just trying to cut through some illusions in my mind and within the drama of daily life so that I can try to learn to live a more real life. What i do want to know though is.......
> 
> If a good deal of women only awaken and become genuine when in contact with the rare and choicest of male mating material, then how are they behaiving towards lesser men the rest of the time? Also, why do women marry average men who they are not sexually attracted to when they rather be mated to the small handfull of better pickings? Sure, i know there are not enough of the best choices to go around but I wonder if women are consciously aware and will admit to themselves and others that they have to take what they never wanted in the first place. Then, also, once they have married a man that they subconsciously feel is the inferior choice could you argue that all she says and does within the relationship is insincere and tactful and that on some level she resents her husband because on some level of her mind she knows she has been defeated by the women who took the better men?
> 
> 
> this is not an attack on women because guess what?..........many men do the same thing when it comes to taking a mate.



Wow, are some men the same way I wonder, don't even get me started on that one.


----------



## City Bound

I guess something did chap my bottom. no need for apologies, but thank you. I apologize if words are coming out a little too grumpy, but the truth is i am a little grumpy....hahaha


----------



## homefire2007

Sheesh....I now realize being pragmatic is a blessing  Men and women are just people, if you look hard enough your perceptions will absolutely come true. People say they are searching for the truth when really they are just searching for enough 'evidence' to back up their mindset.

We have eyes, we're going to look but that doesn't mean diddly squat. When I married DH, it was the laugh crinkles at the corners of his eyes that sold me hook, line and sinker  Because he could laugh at himself...huge! Perfection is a mirage..look for some one you can like/love, warts and all.

Why should anyone strive to anyone else to prove they are not full of BS? Sometimes you have to gamble because life is a gamble. You cannot 'control' every aspect. The self-protection racket can make you bitter...not worth it. Life is for living. Maybe we can just go for it w/o impossible expectations.


----------



## City Bound

cindilu said:


> Wow, are some men the same way I wonder, don't even get me started on that one.


yes, they are. I will go out on a limb though to say that men generally admit it though.


----------



## City Bound

homefire, that is true, we often do look to back up our mindsets, but other times we get a glimps of something and we chase it to see what it was. 

I hear you on the gamble idea, but isnt one's life too serious of thing to wrecklessly gamble with, especially as one ages?


----------



## Tommyice

Careful CB. If you try to analyze everything, ala Sherlock Holmes, you might wind up living with a bumbling doctor.  

On another note, if you don't take a risk, how do you know you're alive?

You'll have to start another thread and tell us all about your travels.


----------



## City Bound

tommy, when i am done with my trip i will post a thread and share some pics.

a bumbling dr? hahah I think it is safe to say that if you get romantic trouble from the ladies team that you would still get the same troubles if you started dating players from your own team, haha. and anyway.....anyway....that is a gross thought....anyway.


----------



## doodlemom

Only those who run naked come back with chapped bottoms lol. Might I suggest a body condom or some thicker skin?


----------



## cindilu

CB, my only piece of advice for you...

Quit judging people and start living.


----------



## katydidagain

City Bound said:


> I guess something did chap my bottom. no need for apologies, but thank you. I apologize if words are coming out a little too grumpy, but the truth is i am a little grumpy....hahaha


I'll grump with you--in spirit. Not sure what got you going but I could write a novel about my recent experiences with XY hypocrites and liars. Vent away! It's good for the soul--trust me on this.


----------



## City Bound

cindilu said:


> CB, my only piece of advice for you...
> 
> Quit judging people and start living.


Dear, i am living.


----------



## sherry in Maine

hey Zong, is that why you always are smiling in your pictures?


CB, I know you're on some kind of journey--bless you dear! You are way too serious about life. Relax, it all turns out the same way at the end. . . .

Love yourself, dont get too upset about the b/s .. . .. you cant change anyone, but you can be as kind as possible to whomever you want to be (without expecting anything)
by the way, I saw those photos of you in TX and thought you are quite nice looking . . . . (do I sound like a dirty old woman? I'm not a hypocrite. . . .I dont need to impress anyone--that crap is very tiresome)


----------



## City Bound

thank you sherry.

In the end i do not want to change anyone. I just want to live in a peace like the serentity prayer offers. In the end i just have to live with myself just as i shall eventually die by myself and depart for the afterlife alone. I am just having some angst because some childish myths are dieing in my mind and i am fearful and wondering if i can keep them alive...but they will die and that is that..


----------



## sherry in Maine

Zong, to answer your question 'why do you think CB is mad'--
because of all of the words in his post! (the original one)
He sounded either mad, or disillusioned, or perhaps regurgitating from his previous relationships . . . . 

But, perhaps he is tired, enjoying beer & resting. Perhaps he's trying to figure it all out.


----------



## homefire2007

Make peace with yourself and enjoy the journey. Jump in...the water is fine....even if you are duck-paddling at first:nanner:


----------



## City Bound

I am in the water. I am at peace with myself...once i can iron out all that is not peace. The duck paddle works.


----------



## Guest

Sherry, I smile because I know the answer to *the* cosmic question. Raising 5 kids, more or less by myself, the answer is "Because Daddy says so"


----------



## unregistered168043

CB you are 100% right in that many women are phonies, and also that many men are that way too. I guess humanity is still deeply flawed! Probably some good ones out there, though


----------



## City Bound

sherry in Maine said:


> Zong, to answer your question 'why do you think CB is mad'--
> because of all of the words in his post! (the original one)
> He sounded either mad, or disillusioned, or perhaps regurgitating from his previous relationships . . . .
> 
> But, perhaps he is tired, enjoying beer & resting. Perhaps he's trying to figure it all out.


Trying to figure it out and suffering from disillusionment. i am not really mad. I am just a little angry because I wasted so much time( by time, I mean decades of time) investing energy into a way of thinking that i was sure was 100% true and then it turned out to be just a misunderstanding. Whatever anger i have will dissolve with understanding. i could never truly hate anyone or anything. Love is the only way to live


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Body condom:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YFC0O393DQ]Naked Gun Love Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Terri

If something is wrong in a man then it is wrong in a woman, and vice versa.

And, men and women are not so very different: there is no female mind set anymore than there is a male one!!!!!!!!!!! In my humble opinion women are no particular way, just as men are no particular way. 

IMHO.


----------



## whiterock

I'll plead the 5th. I believe I know what he is asking, and don't think he would like the answer I would give according to my opinion.
I have come home from the hospital twice to be left by the woman I was with. My son has come homefrom Iraq to divorce twice.
connect the dots.
ED


----------



## Guest

I got a line or 2 that could break this thread bad. BUT, real life is the difference between beer and Everclear. Between a jalapeno pepper and a habanero. 
The difference between a hundred dollar fine and the gas chamber. You just don't know what real life can hand you.


----------



## katydidagain

City Bound said:


> Trying to figure it out and suffering from disillusionment. i am not really mad. I am just a little angry because I wasted so much time( by time, I mean decades of time) investing energy into a way of thinking that i was sure was 100% true and then it turned out to be just a misunderstanding. Whatever anger i have will dissolve with understanding. i could never truly hate anyone or anything. Love is the only way to live


Welcome to my little world! Sucks! Wish I could say it will get better--so far for me it hasn't. I blame myself for being so trusting; I honestly thought people were basically good. They aren't. My fault for being stupid.


----------



## momof2

CB... stop trying to figure out women because you NEVER, EVER will! 

I really think you are just around the wrong crowd of people. Not all women are like the ones you run into and interact with. Some of us love and adore men... every obnoxious, frustrating thing about them. I think all people put on their best face for the first little while of dating someone... I don't think that's hypocritical at all. Pretending to be someone that you are not would be hypocritical... for both man and woman. The real person always comes out so it's better to just be yourself up front. And yes... many women think they can act like a man (whether in work, boldness, dating, whatever) but then expect a man to treat them like a lady. 

You think you are looking for something that doesn't exist but IT DOES!!! You just have to look in the right places... south is my personal opinion.  I think it's hard for a lot of women to know how to act... they have been raised with the mindset of "I can do anything a man can do & better" and "I don't need a man"... but they really do want one. That must be hard to figure out how to blend those two mind sets. I have a couple of friends like this and they are just confused... and take it out on the men around them.

As far as looks go... I am shallow and make no apologies for it!!! I like a rugged good looking man. I'm not so shallow though to not look past those good looks for something WAY more substantial, real and lasting. The cool thing is that every woman's standard of good looking is vastly different!!!! There is someone for everyone.


----------



## Guest

What are you trying to say, momo?? that it's OK to kill hippies??


----------



## momof2

Who said I wasn't into hippies? I just may find me a rugged good looking hippy one day soon... not sure where to start looking though


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> What are you trying to say, momo?? that it's OK to kill hippies??


I'm confused by the whole South thing. We Yankees know how to keep a man warm. :flame: (Too bad the flame smiley doesn't have horns)


----------



## Guest

It's the South. We already got warm.


----------



## momof2

Please Raven... southern girls are naturally hot! You can't have my horns either!


----------



## Brokeneck

City Bound, Wish I could answer all your questions, Personal experience puts me in the same boat as you. I dont think they can really be answerd.... When I was 24 years old I met the most beautful woman I had ever seen Yes looks were a big part of the first physical attraction to each other. As a bricklayer and volunteer fireman I used my body 7 days a week 16 hours a day and was in excellent physical shape, 5'10" and a solid 200 pounds. She was 20 years old 5 foot and 100 pounds, just a gourgeous little thing with a smile that could stop a train.... We dated, then married and had 2 wonderful sons. Years pass, I start my own masonry business, the long days, hard work, and stress takes its toll on me. I broke my neck in 4 places, lower back in 2 places, collarbone in 2 places, and 7 ribs. I was laid up for almost a year. I gained 60 pounds and lost alot of muscle. Our marriage started falling apart, She was still this beautiful little girl I had fallen in love with and I had turned into a overweight old man. She started hanging out with "friends" more and more... Next thing I know Infedelity on her part... with a much younger man in great physical shape... We are now divorced... I thought that losing the weight, lifting weights, and taking care of myself would bring her back... Once I got to where I wanted to be I realised I didnt want her back.... I have custody of both my sons and thats all I need. I have had offers from quite a few younger very attractive women but thats not who I am or want to be. I am now in the best shape of my life, around 185 pounds and my ex is begging to get back together... NO WAY EVER!!!! I know she is only looking for the physical me. And I have seen the real her and she is as ugly on the outside as she is on the inside now to me! I have met an amazing lady. She is just a couple years younger, very average looks, almost as tall as me, (I prefer shorter women) and 150 pounds (I prefer small frame women) She has talked to me on my worst days as well as my best days, we sit and talk whenever we can, sometimes for hours, when she looks at me she looks into my eyes! The first time she saw me with my shirt off she touched my chest and stomach and told me I needed to eat something!!!! You cant imagine how wonderful it felt to know she wasnt impressed with how I look! She knows my money is tight as I took all of the debt in the divorce, pay for the exes living expenses and am putting her through college... I work all the time, spend as much time as I can with my sons, and she gets basically my spare time. She is happy with that! Like I said she is amazing!!!! 
I guess moral of the story is not all women are looking for a guy with good looks, perfect body, or fat checkbook... Dont get me wrong, there are some out there!! And there are alot of guys that are that way too!!! But right now the Plain Jane i'm seeing has my heart, body, and soul.... You will find your lady someday!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

City Bound said:


> laura pm me and i will tell you what bs is.
> 
> What is romance? Are you serious with that question? people say and do all kind of crazy stuff they think they mean or pretend to mean when they are in romance with someone.


I will pm.
Yes, I am serious with that question.
Ahhhhhhh THAT kind of 'romance'.
That is not romance, if it is just to 'lure' a mate into a commitment, only to change back into what one REALLY is......that's called deception. 

Tell me what *you* think romance is.



> Well. sherlock was a very astute dude he was able to take in great deals of information from small clues or evidence, so I am starting to think that maybe it takes a brain like sherlock holmes to be able to navigate the lies and the mysteries of human interaction.
> 
> Just a thought


I *think* you are talking about discernment.
When a person can 'discern' information / actions / clues / body language, etc and ascertain if it is fact or fiction.
7 out of 10 times, if you spend L-O-N-G amounts of time getting to know someone, their friends, their families, their lives.....you will get a better picture of 'who' they really are.
If you 'fall in love' in a 3 week time frame, your ability to ascertain the situation is almost gone. You are blinded by feeling and emotions.
And that never, ever ends well.
Those other 3 out of 10?
Yeah, you could be Sherlock Holmes.......and still miss it cause they are THAT GOOD at being deceptive.


----------



## Raven12

Oh no no no no no. This thread has gotten way too serious. You can't take away my drool pictures! Great! Now none of the guys will be posting their hotness.

_Disclaimer: I am a pig_


----------



## Guest

Pigs are cool.


----------



## Raeven

*Oink.*


----------



## elkhound

oink oink...root root....lol....ya gotta love a woman that will slop the hogs....roflmro


----------



## Guest

Raeven said:


> *Oink.*


Have you achieved pigdom? Hows them hog jowls. I really, really like hog jowls. We can PM about chitlins. Some things are too good to share!


----------



## Guest

We had a pig one time with humorroids. Got 35 pounds of chitlins from her before slaughter!!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, ok, zong... that right there is disgusting!! Gaahhh!!!

elk... yes, I'm chief hog slopper in these parts. They don't need much more than pasture, though, so it's a meager slop. Maybe some leftover yogurt, a few eggs, produce and silage from the garden. No fun being one of my pigs.


----------



## Fowler

I recall a women that the men tripped over themselves everytime she posted along with encouraging her to post more pics and give them a lovely fashion show. I didnt see any women throwing fits and calling men hypocrites.


----------



## Fowler

katydidagain said:


> Welcome to my little world! Sucks! Wish I could say it will get better--so far for me it hasn't. I blame myself for being so trusting; I honestly thought people were basically good. They aren't. My fault for being stupid.


Lovely atittude, not bitter are ya?


----------



## JohnnyLee

DUDE!!!

ALL WOMEN ARE ------- CRAZY!!!!!!
(so are all men, too)

But, it is up to YOU to find the one that matches YOUR crazyness!

nuff said...

[youtube]7GyMfoAhksI[/youtube]


----------



## Guest

Wait!!! Wait a minure!! I think he meant "are *sane* women hypocrites?" A whole nother question!


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> Wait!!! Wait a minure!! I think he meant "are *sane* women hypocrites?" A whole nother question!


Show me ONE sane woman. I dare you.

Cherchez la femme...


----------



## Guest

Hey, I didn't name the thread and misspell it.


----------



## Fowler

Brokeneck said:


> I work all the time, spend as much time as I can with my sons, *and she gets basically my spare time. She is happy with that!* Like I said she is amazing!!!!
> !!!


When you do finally talk to her do you let her know how much you miss her and how much she means to you?
Or...is the honeymoon phase over for you and you just assume she doesnt need to hear it?


----------



## Fowler

JohnnyLee said:


> Show me ONE sane woman. I dare you.
> 
> Cherchez la femme...


Men have driven us all crazy, pay attention Johnny we talked about this already...LOL


----------



## Guest

So, the question is, "Are all women hypnotists?"


----------



## JohnnyLee

Fowler said:


> Men have driven us all crazy, pay attention Johnny we talked about this already...LOL


I know that. But apparently you wimmens don't know how much you drive US crazy, so, just sayin' :happy2:


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> So, the question is, "Are all women hypnotists?"


No, but the RIGHT one, at the RIGHT time, can be.

Something I wrote for someone, that was never delivered...


"Most people know, that the sexiest organ in the body is.....

the brain...

I cannot show a picture of my brain,
neither can I write a thousand words to explain,
but if you look in my eyes you will see
all that I am and all you want to be...

If you were here right now, in front of me,
I could just look into your eyes forever
And after that hold you for eternity
And after that make love to you until the end of time"


----------



## Guest

Fowler done made me hypnotized with crazy talk. My eyes are turning in different directions and I have an uncontrollable urge to get locked in a root cellar and do menial labor for chocolate.

She put me under her evil chocolate spell, like so many before me.


----------



## Guest

JohnnyLee said:


> No, but the RIGHT one, at the RIGHT time, can be.
> 
> Something I wrote for someone, that was never delivered...
> 
> 
> "Most people know, that the sexiest organ in the body is.....
> 
> the brain...
> 
> I cannot show a picture of my brain,
> neither can I write a thousand words to explain,
> but if you look in my eyes you will see
> all that I am and all you want to be...
> 
> If you were here right now, in front of me,
> I could just look into your eyes forever
> And after that hold you for eternity
> And after that make love to you until the end of time"


I loved a woman and thought and said a lot of nice things for her and about her. I'd been as well off banging my fingers in the door. At least it would only have hurt for a little while. Nothing quite like unrequited love to make you see your worth in someone else's eyes.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> Fowler done made me hypnotized with crazy talk. My eyes are turning in different directions and I have an uncontrollable urge to get locked in a root cellar and do menial labor for chocolate.
> 
> She put me under her evil chocolate spell, like so many before me.


Get thee to Texas! All I can say...

Then we can go fishing if she lets you out of her dungeon! :buds:


----------



## Guest

What if you're living in her back yard, under her evil spell, and just wanting to get rid of the competition so you can do all the dirty work?? I mean, how do I know?? Fowler got a wide range of influence.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Who me? Nope, sorry, there is no woman on this earth that can control me.

Because I don't want to control any woman.

It works both ways you know.


----------



## Brokeneck

Fowler said:


> When you do finally talk to her do you let her know how much you miss her and how much she means to you?
> Or...is the honeymoon phase over for you and you just assume she doesnt need to hear it?


Yes I do!!!! We keep in contact a good part of the time by texting.... I know its not the same as eye to eye but it's the best we can do right now... I really dont think its a "Honeymoon" phase thing as we started as friends and slowly worked to where we are....


----------



## Guest

JohnnyLee said:


> Who me? Nope, sorry, there is no woman on this earth that can control me.
> 
> Because I don't want to control any woman.
> 
> It works both ways you know.


You know how evil they are. Soon as I get there, gimme the secret handshake, and I know its OK.


----------



## JohnnyLee

The best you can do is enjoy each others company while it lasts, that is all. If it is good for a while, and not after that, let it go. No use worrying about it.

More biscuits in the gravy as my sister so informed me the other day! LOL!


----------



## Guest

No, dude, you're off on that. You need to believe everything she ever said, then when it all turns out to be lies, you need to wonder day after day how you ever believed such a line of crap until you finally realize that you have absolutely no faith in your own judgment any more and never will again. Then join the club.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> You know how evil they are. Soon as I get there, gimme the secret handshake, and I know its OK.


If you come here, say, by next weekend, we could have a BBQ. Next weekend will be the LAST weekend at the ranch. Weekend after next I will be moving to my new house.

Had a good cook out tonight. Lots of beer, good music, conversation. It was one of the best weekends I have had in a while.


----------



## Guest

Here, every weekend is better than the last, because the older I get, the less I will need women in my life.


----------



## doodlemom

The once bitten twice shy club lol


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> No, dude, you're off on that. You need to believe everything she ever said, then when it all turns out to be lies, you need to wonder day after day how you ever believed such a line of crap until you finally realize that you have absolutely no faith in your own judgment any more and never will again. Then join the club.


Sorry, I must be doing it all wrong then. I figure if they don't want me, then it is their loss. I don't EVER do anything I will regret, so, then you can move on with a clear conscience :angel: and say that you did your all, and if she didn't like it then it was her problem.

Works for me at least.


----------



## Guest

Sadly, there was a time when that would have scared me. Now, I think, "she looks like she would understand me"


----------



## Guest

Well, heck, Johnny. You just ain't met true evil yet. She's waiting for you, though.


----------



## Guest

She gonna suck the ability to be happy right out of you. Then laugh.


----------



## JohnnyLee

LOL! As Pogo Possum said, "We have met the enemy, and it is us'es!" or something like that! lol :flame:


----------



## Guest

Not this time. It ain't us. I'm talking about true evil, like in the Biblical sense, Send fear in your heart. I ain't just talking about the mean girl's club.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> She gonna suck the ability to be happy right out of you. Then laugh.


What makes you think she didn't already?


----------



## doodlemom

I'm laughing. True evil comes in male demon form too lol.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Well, I have yet to meet a women that didn't bring out the best AND THE WORST in me. So, once you find one that can deal with that, make her your own.

That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Guest

JohnnyLee said:


> What makes you think she didn't already?


You shoulda listened to me in the first place!!!


----------



## doodlemom

When you're bitten by true evil you don't look back with bitterness. You rejoice that you are free..(and then you're smarter...a lot more leary lol)


----------



## Guest

doodlemom said:


> I'm laughing. True evil comes in male demon form too lol.


Sacrilege Mom El-dood. Men is all honest and all that. How dare you attribute women behavior to men. Some kind of man-hater or something?? I think we should have a one on one and I'll straighten out this whole situation with you. If thats OK with you.


----------



## Guest

doodlemom said:


> When you're bitten by true evil you don't look back with bitterness. You rejoice that you are free..(and then you're smarter...a lot more heavy lol)


Heavy? What's that about???


----------



## Guest

Well?


----------



## JohnnyLee

doodlemom said:


> When you're bitten by true evil you don't look back with bitterness. You rejoice that you are free..(and then you're smarter...a lot more leary lol)


Yep, once you have been through Hell a few times, every day life is just a piece of cake! :sing:


----------



## doodlemom

ROFL!!! Chocolate!!!!! Chocolate!!!!


----------



## JohnnyLee

doodlemom said:


> ROFL!!! Chocolate!!!!! Chocolate!!!!


Ok! DANG! Chocolate cake if you like.

geesh. See what I say Mr. Zong about women being crazy???? :happy2:


----------



## JohnnyLee

101 ways to tell she is not for you...

1. You are introduced to her by your friend that you know will do any woman.


----------



## JohnnyLee

2. Within mere days of speaking with her she sends you naked pictures of herself! (lol)  (sorry, I am a bit evil, aren't I??? :flame: )


----------



## Guest

3. she says I will never lie to you. That is code for I am already lying to you.


----------



## JohnnyLee

4. While you are walking out of the bar to go home she hugs you and says she wants you to take her home. (big no no. but that was a LONG time ago)


----------



## Guest

5. She says "I won't talk sex talk" then never talks anything else.


----------



## Guest

6. Shes been married a half dozen times and don't see that the only common factor in those failed marriages is her.


----------



## Guest

7. you're just like husband number 4. or 5. or 3. or whatever,


----------



## Guest

Wonders how much money you make. Needs details.


----------



## JohnnyLee

8. ONLY concerned about money...


----------



## Guest

Nothing has ever been her fault. Ever. Just a victim in life.


----------



## Guest

All the exes have turned gay. (this one really cracks me up, because I know what will be said when I'm gone)


----------



## JohnnyLee

11. Asks what this means????? (DUH!!)


----------



## Guest

Oh, going into great detail about all the other various and sundry guys in her life. None complimentary. What's the chances that the next guy down the line will hear anything good about you??


----------



## JohnnyLee

13. She doesn't get your sense of humor.


----------



## Guest

Tries to talk you into attacking her last 2 or 3 boyfriends. Succeeds in talking her next into attacking you.


----------



## Guest

Thinks that 2 people with 100 IQ's are 33% smarter than one person with 150 IQ.


----------



## Guest

Don't really understand the whole % business. Or much anything about numbers or logic. Yet, she's smarter than you.


----------



## JohnnyLee

18. Unable to have an intelligent conversation about ANYTHING!


----------



## doodlemom

That mention of a woman going out of her way to say she will never lie to you is definately a flag. It makes me reflect on my stupidity of the I will never cheat on you line. Why would anybody have to say these things...unless...hmmm..


----------



## Guest

Believes everybody else is dumb enough to take her word, without any backing whatsoever. I mean, after all, you believed her, right?


----------



## Guest

mom, you wouldn't ever lie to me, would ya??


----------



## JohnnyLee

doodlemom said:


> That mention of a woman going out of her way to say she will never lie to you is definately a flag. It makes me reflect on my stupidity of the I will never cheat on you line. Why would anybody have to say these things...unless...hmmm..


Yeah, IKWYM.

All I ever ask of someone is don't lie to me, don't cheat on me, and tell me when you don't want me around.

NONE have done that for me yet. Oh well.


----------



## JohnnyLee

[youtube]Uhpu2N4rQZM[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee

95. WHat number are we on??? LOL!


----------



## JohnnyLee

69. Just cause it brings a smile to my face! LOL!


----------



## JohnnyLee

96. She is young enough to be your daughter.


----------



## JohnnyLee

97. SHe is old enough to be your mom.


----------



## Guest

Wants your passwords so she can post cutesy things and pretend it's you.


----------



## doodlemom

zong said:


> Thinks that 2 people with 100 IQ's are 33% smarter than one person with 150 IQ.


If 2 100 IQ hunters take a 150 IQ who has never hunted hunting, factor in beer and carry the x = .......Lie to you? Now I have to start adding again.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Redacted comment... :hrm:


----------



## Guest

Tells you that all you care about is sex. That's the big one, boy. It means she's already got another guy lined up. And he's probably impotent.


----------



## JohnnyLee

doodlemom said:


> If 2 100 IQ hunters take a 150 IQ who has never hunted hunting, factor in beer and carry the x = .......Lie to you? Now I have to start adding again.


Sorry, the "lie to you factor" is like the Heisenberg principle. It defeated even Einstein's theories.


----------



## JohnnyLee

98. All she wants is sex.


----------



## JohnnyLee

99. She never wants sex.


----------



## Guest

If she brings out this gizmo she calls "the silver bullet" don't let that thing near you. It will make you feel like vomiting! Avery unpleasant buzzing gizmo. Yuck.


----------



## Guest

The silver bullet is like having your momma inside your head. I mean, why??


----------



## Guest

A woman who is so vain that she wants to make your face look different so she won't need to be ashamed of you is *NOT* the one


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> If she brings out this gizmo she calls "the silver bullet" don't let that thing near you. It will make you feel like vomiting! Avery unpleasant buzzing gizmo. Yuck.


Two words, "EXIT ONLY". Nuff said.


----------



## Guest

Claims she was molested by relatives as a child, then smiles while introducing you to those relatives. This is some truly weird stuff.


----------



## JohnnyLee

101. Says she has to have lunch with an old friend she has known for a year and hasn't seen him in over a year.

*BINGO!!!*


----------



## Guest

After a few weeks, you realize that she has not once kept a promise.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> Claims she was molested by relatives as a child, then smiles while introducing you to those relatives. This is some truly weird stuff.


[youtube]8_5U0M9ErGA[/youtube]


----------



## Guest

Cannot manage her own finances and gets belligerent when you point out she's spending half her pay on dope.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> After a few weeks, you realize that she has not once kept a promise.


Nothing to add. That one there, that is the kicker! LOL!


----------



## Guest

Tries to turn your family against you so that you only have her to rely on. Bad, bad bokono.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> After a few weeks, you realize that she has not once kept a promise.


Hmm, that is really sad huh?


----------



## doodlemom

Makes hypocrites look desireable lol.


----------



## JohnnyLee

doodlemom said:


> Makes hypocrites look desireable lol.


Hell yeah, give me JUST a hypocrite any old day of the week!

At least then I know they are going to do the EXACT opposite of what they say, instead of lying about it! lol :happy2:


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> After a few weeks, you realize that she has not once kept a promise.


I really hate when that happens.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> After a few weeks, you realize that she has not once kept a promise.


Yeah, like when you loan her some money to make it home on (across country, $200 bucks) and she says she will pay you back, but once she gets the money in her greedy little paws she says she is going to "pay it forward".

I hate when that happens.


----------



## Guest

Well, Johnny, As much as i liked the schoolteacher, she just could not keep a promise. On the other hand, when she was here, she could not say no. When she insisted a "FWB" should be a "relationship" thats when it got weird. So, I'll add "impossibly convoluted relationship" as a biggun And the teacher woman was a biggun.


----------



## Guest

The "prepare tomorrow's sermon" conversation.


----------



## Guest

Imagine a woman who would do all that with a guy like me teaching your small children. LOL.


----------



## Terri in WV

zong said:


> The silver bullet is like having your momma inside your head. I mean, why??


That really shouldn't be answered in a pg forum...


----------



## Guest

Has phone unplugged because of so many bill collectors. never answers the door because it's always the sheriffs dept with a judgment.


----------



## Guest

Terri in WV said:


> That really shouldn't be answered in a pg forum...


LOL, I'm talking about the constant unpleasant buzzing noise.


----------



## Guest

No garden. No fruit trees. No chickens. No goats. No nothing. Insist on calling herself a farmer. Can tell you what you're doing wrong.


----------



## doodlemom

I'd get suckered into that-Yay a farmer wanna be..close enough lol.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> The "prepare tomorrow's sermon" conversation.


Yep, I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I'm gonna change my username to carolina farmer or something and talk a woman into buying me a tractor, and when she shows up, I'll be up in town with a riding lawnmower and call it a tractor. And one of those IZOD Tee shirts. And a really bad MacDonalds habit. Then when she runs off in horror at the way I lied to her, I'll look at my crackhead friends and spit on the ground and say "I reckon she didn't really want a country boy"


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> The "prepare tomorrow's sermon" conversation.


Speaking of apple pie...

Reminds me of a woman I dated briefly (very) last year. She would get all happy about herself, and how good of a job she could do. And it WAS NOT all that, actually, it was the WORST apple pie I have ever had in my life.

Couldn't garden either. Said she had a barn, and a tractor....

This ain't the same woman is it??? LOL!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I've been asked about that one, but I feel like most people would utilize that against me. I don't know why, I mean, I am 61 years old, and the woman was at least 40's. Nobody did anything they didn't want to do. But you know how much some people want to find a reason to put you down.


----------



## Guest

Johnny, if it's the one I think about, don't tell me. If you didn't learn from my experiences, I'd never stop tormenting you about it!!


----------



## JohnnyLee

Reminds me of the time that I was trying to help someone that had some squash and zuchs that had the blossom end rot.

I got some foliar spray and told them to spray that on the plants. A couple of weeks later I asked how it was going, and she said it wasn't working. Come to find out, she was spraying it on the leaves, but WATERING the garden on the leaves every evening and morning.

And she called herself a "gardener". Geesssh! Guess in this heat she was wanting her vegetables pre-steamed or something! LOL!


----------



## Guest

Did she have a very unusual nickname for herself and live in Virginia?


----------



## Guest

I know a woman in Henry county named Moronica.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> Johnny, if it's the one I think about, don't tell me. If you didn't learn from my experiences, I'd never stop tormenting you about it!!


NO! no, no, nope, not that one. I was just joking about your school marm and some woman I knew last year. Not that one! Nope, not me dude!

No need to torment me at all. lol


----------



## Guest

When a woman introduces you to her whole family and half of them want to borrow money and the other half of them want to have sex with you, that could be a bad fit. Especially if the half wanting sex are half male!


----------



## Guest

JohnnyLee said:


> NO! no, no, nope, not that one. I was just joking about your school marm and some woman I knew last year. Not that one! Nope, not me dude!
> 
> No need to torment me at all. lol


School teacher wasn't named Moronica. But her name started with a K. Man, if you was that close, you shoulda came by! At that time, I also knew a woman called herself "gold_digger" who apparently didn't really understand the term. What a hoot!!. Geeze, I had a lot of fun before I fell in love.


----------



## Guest

Oh!! That nurse!! You wouldn't believe what she ask me!! And I didn't have a single friend for her and her girlfriend!!


----------



## Guest

School teachers, nurses, gold diggers, a branch manager of a bank in the next county, a lawyer the next town over, and a professor at UNC. I didn't really like none of them. Well, I did like the school teacher. BUT, they would have been perfect for you!! Considering that they were mostly about 20 years younger than me. Wait, you do like kinda big women, right?? The gold digger was honest about being a gold digger, but lied about being a lot of fun. The nurse was just off. The banker was OK, but she was a "once and done" type. Same with the lawyer. Not so sure about the UNC professor, you know how crazy liberals are.. But, you woulda loved them!!!


----------



## tambo

JohnnyLee said:


> 98. All she wants is sex.


I would've thought y'all would think she is better than sliced bread with this one.:shrug:

Me how thinks......I am a woman and I don't understand me so how are men suppose to.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Yes, I am partial to bigger women, that is true.

But please, don't try to set me up with any on the east coast. I don't like it over there. I done my time in HOTLANTA and I ain't ever going back. I almost got suckered into moving to Albany GA in '09, but that contract didn't pay enough, so I turned it down.


----------



## Guest

My yahoo messenger spybot says "johnnyLee is in a conversation with Moronica"
Well.
Good think I never told you about Jelly, huh??


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> I would've thought y'all would think she is better than sliced bread with this one.:shrug:
> 
> Me how thinks......I am a woman and I don't understand me so how are men suppose to.


We ain't men!! We just big old boys!!! You'd let a big old boy understand you, wouldn't ya??


----------



## JohnnyLee

tambo said:


> I would've thought y'all would think she is better than sliced bread with this one.:shrug:
> 
> Me how thinks......I am a woman and I don't understand me so how are men suppose to.


And there is the rub. When you find one that wants you to UNDERSTAND them right off the bat, then run. LOL!

There is no real understanding. It is what it is. The best you can do is communicate openly and be loving, caring and patient.

That's all. No big secret.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> My yahoo messenger spybot says "johnnyLee is in a conversation with Moronica"
> Well.
> Good think I never told you about Jelly, huh??


AAAARRRRGGGHHH!!

MORE with the Moronica?

Ok, a LONG time ago, my first gf in California was named Monica. And this song was played a LOT on the radio at the time, and my friends would tease me about it. Every time Elvis would sing "Veronica" they would shout "Monica!". Friends like that, what would you do without them? :happy2:

[youtube]31WZO75xyj4[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee

Good night, and good luck. I am tuckered out.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I'm going to see what I can take to go to sleep. Wikipedia says 7 cups of coffee should knock me right out!! Sounds right down my alley!!


----------



## City Bound

Brokeneck said:


> City Bound, Wish I could answer all your questions, Personal experience puts me in the same boat as you. I dont think they can really be answerd.... When I was 24 years old I met the most beautful woman I had ever seen Yes looks were a big part of the first physical attraction to each other. As a bricklayer and volunteer fireman I used my body 7 days a week 16 hours a day and was in excellent physical shape, 5'10" and a solid 200 pounds. She was 20 years old 5 foot and 100 pounds, just a gourgeous little thing with a smile that could stop a train.... We dated, then married and had 2 wonderful sons. Years pass, I start my own masonry business, the long days, hard work, and stress takes its toll on me. I broke my neck in 4 places, lower back in 2 places, collarbone in 2 places, and 7 ribs. I was laid up for almost a year. I gained 60 pounds and lost alot of muscle. Our marriage started falling apart, She was still this beautiful little girl I had fallen in love with and I had turned into a overweight old man. She started hanging out with "friends" more and more... Next thing I know Infedelity on her part... with a much younger man in great physical shape... We are now divorced... I thought that losing the weight, lifting weights, and taking care of myself would bring her back... Once I got to where I wanted to be I realised I didnt want her back.... I have custody of both my sons and thats all I need. I have had offers from quite a few younger very attractive women but thats not who I am or want to be. I am now in the best shape of my life, around 185 pounds and my ex is begging to get back together... NO WAY EVER!!!! I know she is only looking for the physical me. And I have seen the real her and she is as ugly on the outside as she is on the inside now to me! I have met an amazing lady. She is just a couple years younger, very average looks, almost as tall as me, (I prefer shorter women) and 150 pounds (I prefer small frame women) She has talked to me on my worst days as well as my best days, we sit and talk whenever we can, sometimes for hours, when she looks at me she looks into my eyes! The first time she saw me with my shirt off she touched my chest and stomach and told me I needed to eat something!!!! You cant imagine how wonderful it felt to know she wasnt impressed with how I look! She knows my money is tight as I took all of the debt in the divorce, pay for the exes living expenses and am putting her through college... I work all the time, spend as much time as I can with my sons, and she gets basically my spare time. She is happy with that! Like I said she is amazing!!!!
> I guess moral of the story is not all women are looking for a guy with good looks, perfect body, or fat checkbook... Dont get me wrong, there are some out there!! And there are alot of guys that are that way too!!! But right now the Plain Jane i'm seeing has my heart, body, and soul.... You will find your lady someday!!!


That was really sad and beautiful brokeneck. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## willow_girl

I think both men and women generally seek to pair up with the best partner they can attract.

Fortunately, everyone has slightly different criteria as to what constitutes "best."


----------



## sherry in Maine

I think willow girl summed it up.

Not as much advice as you and JohnnyLee, Zong . . . .

I enjoyed reading 'the one hundred' pieces of advice . . . .


----------



## Fowler

Brokeneck said:


> Yes I do!!!! We keep in contact a good part of the time by texting.... I know its not the same as eye to eye but it's the best we can do right now... I really dont think its a "Honeymoon" phase thing as we started as friends and slowly worked to where we are....


That's awesome, men and women sometimes forget that we all want to feel wanted and if you can't see them or talk on the phone, at least take the time in e-mails and text messages. It could be as simple as:













[youtube]WZqvXWSMEMk[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> I wonder what both men and women would find attractive in each other once all the illusions are cast aside.
> 
> *One thing that I noticed is a womans greatest weapon and tool is silience. They are very good at lieing and stealth through silence*.


I take offense to this statement, once again you have lumped all women.

Remember when you point fingers, there's a dozen pointing back at you.

You want to come on ST and scream from the highest mountain inorder to get all the bitter broken hearts to sympathize with you. I suggest you take a good hard look at yourself, you might find what the problem is.


----------



## Tommyice

momof2 said:


> You think you are looking for something that doesn't exist but IT DOES!!! You just have to look in the right places... south is my personal opinion.


Sometimes what we're looking for has been right there all along. Forest meet Trees.


----------



## Tommyice

Raven12 said:


> Oh no no no no no. This thread has gotten way too serious. You can't take away my drool pictures! Great! Now none of the guys will be posting their hotness.
> 
> _Disclaimer: I am a pig_


Sounds like a contract ripping in the background.LOL



zong said:


> Pigs are cool.


Pigs are cool. And tasty too.

Happy Raven, I'm trying to bring some silliness just for you


----------



## maverickxxx

I don't like anyone because every one is a hipocrate. I don't know who I am to think I can post a statement like that.


----------



## Tommyice

JohnnyLee said:


> I know that. But apparently you wimmens don't know how much you drive US crazy, so, just sayin' :happy2:


Well there's "driving you crazy" then there's "driiiiiivvvvving you crazy". Which one is OK?


----------



## Guest

Where you been Mav? I had to spend the weekend in jail again, and come home to find somebody hacked my password and posted a bunch of drivel in my name and ordered some brown panties on Amazon.


----------



## Raven12

I'm starting to tell guys that I am crazy from day 1. That way any girly emotional behavior that they can't handle is covered and they can't use the breakup excuse of "That chick was crazy".

Tommyice, you are still under contract. I'm only looking, not touching.


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> Where you been Mav? I had to spend the weekend in jail again, and come home to find somebody hacked my password and posted a bunch of drivel in my name and ordered some brown panties on Amazon.


Brown? Wasn't me. I only order lace. :nana:


----------



## Guest

Huh huh. I'm a little touched.


----------



## Brokeneck

City Bound.... Forgot to add this... You have two choices on how to attract a woman.

#1 Hit the gym and tone your body, and work like crazy to amass a fortune.

#2 Be yourself, open the door for every lady you see, be kind to a child, volunteer at a local charity, dance with the gal that other men didnt ask, and always look on the bright side.

I've tried them both but only found happiness with whats behind door #2...


----------



## JohnnyLee

Tommyice said:


> Well there's "driving you crazy" then there's "driiiiiivvvvving you crazy". Which one is OK?


The second one is really gooooood! 

:happy:


----------



## WhyNot

City Bound said:


> Just mad about BS. When it comes to romance it is hard to believe what people say. I am just a simple person and i want to be happy but i am starting to realize that one needs a brain like Sherlock Holmes to navigate human interaction.


So. If you can't believe what people say, watch what they do. Actions speak MUCH louder than words, believe me.

People make decisions about others, especially in relationships, based on themselves, not the other person or persons. Most of the more important decisions are made subconsciously.

A person can say I love you all day long and do "big things" to make you think this is true, and they probably think it is true as well. But it's the small actions and little things that show you what is really going on.


----------



## Fowler

WhyNot said:


> So. If you can't believe what people say, watch what they do. Actions speak MUCH louder than words, believe me.
> 
> People make decisions about others, especially in relationships, based on themselves, not the other person or persons. Most of the more important decisions are made subconsciously.
> 
> A person can say I love you all day long and do "big things" to make you think this is true, and they probably think it is true as well. But it's the small actions and little things that show you what is really going on.


And lack of actions will also tell you what's really going on.


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> Just mad about BS. When it comes to romance it is hard to believe what people say. I am just a simple person and i want to be happy but i am starting to realize that one needs a brain like Sherlock Holmes to navigate human interaction.


The reason you're finding it hard to believe what people say is because you analyze it too death! You have turned into your own worst enemy.

You are far from a simple person, you want happiness but do not know how to let it happen when it's presented to you on a silver platter. You find enjoyment in creating your own drama and finding faults with others.

You will never be happy because you wont allow yourself to feel emotions. You'd rather be a robot and just feed yourself when your hungry, drink when you're thirsty, have sex when you're horney and not have to mess with anything or one in between. It seems for you to actually have to come to terms with, that another human being may have needs and desires, but that is just interferring with your preception of how a relationship in your mind should work. All of us are not robots, and some of us are hopeless romantics please learn the word and all it's meaning before suggesting you need a brain like Holmes to figure out how to be in love.


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler said:


> And lack of actions will also tell you what's really going on.


I figured that was implied, but yes, lack of actions.

And the thing is, in general, a lot of people really don't know their own inner workings, so how can we hope to know from the outside? Again, inner workings show through small, usually subconscious actions and also words or wording. It's really not too difficult to put them together.

The person we lie the best to and the most often is ourselves and generally unless we are looking for it we never discover the lies to our selves...OR...we evolve and heal despite not ever discovering them.

This is one reason someone can say they cannot commit and then a while later "suddenly" they are married to someone else. It's not that they couldn't commit to YOU, a lot of the times, it's usually because they weren't ready to commit to anyone or didn't know they weren at the time. OR there really was something they felt missing from the relationship that was subconsciously putting them in the "runaway mode".

Relationships of any kind truly are simple. It's us trying to figure it all out that makes it seem complicated and also that we are fed a lot of BS through media.

I enjoy the relationships I have with people very much. Especially now that I understand more about myself and thereby can see where people are coming from. A lot of the mistreatment people do unto others is really not necessary and, in my opinon, part of the social training and indoctrination through media and supposed "norms" that we are all exposed to.

True acceptance is not something that is fostered in our society. Sure, there's a lot of blab about it, but, in my opinion the essence of actual acceptance also includes inner self assuredness and security...and those items are generally not dealt with. They are condemned and tossed to the side. Which is a shame.

The reason we hear so many stories that go, "Once I quit looking I found my soulmate" is because once a person actualy totally and fully accepts who they are and where they are in life and within themselves, their true self is available to others.


----------



## WhyNot

And to address the original hypocrite question. Of course. Just like some men and women are liars, cheaters, theifs, murderers, baby abusers, drug abusers, vegetarians, suffering from schitzoprenia...you name it. Some of us are everything and anything under the sun. Including the good stuff.

We are human, that is how we are. As evil as one can be, another can be heavenly.

As was said, it comes down to discernment...and I feel also knowing who you really are, what you really want which can be surprising (as opposed to thinking you know who you are and thinking you know what you really want).


----------



## JohnnyLee




----------



## JohnnyLee




----------



## Fowler

WhyNot said:


> And to address the original hypocrite question. Of course. Just like some men and women are liars, cheaters, theifs, murderers, baby abusers, drug abusers, vegetarians, suffering from schitzoprenia...you name it. Some of us are everything and anything under the sun. Including the good stuff.
> 
> We are human, that is how we are. As evil as one can be, another can be heavenly.
> 
> As was said, it comes down to discernment...and I feel also knowing who you really are, what you really want which can be surprising (as opposed to thinking you know who you are and thinking you know what you really want).


I'm sorry I dont buy all this bull about knowing who you really are, living life teaches you that. If you dont know by now from just living life in general and making mistakes, I dont see how sitting around anaylizing it too death is going to make it any clearer. JMO


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler said:


> I'm sorry I dont buy all this bull about knowing who you really are living life teaches you that. If you dont know by now from just living life in general and making mistakes, I dont see how sitting around anaylizing it too death is going to make it any clearer. JMO


I did not say word one about analyzing yourself or analyzing anything. Living life in general, making mistakes, LEARNING from your mistakes ALL leads you to knowing who you really are and what you really want.

No one needs to analyze it, that is why it's so simple. All you need to do is LIVE...not run around pursuing, analyzing, hoping, praying, etc that you get what you want/need....just LIVE..LEARN...learn to LOVE the life you are living or how to change it to a live you love and that's it. 

Observation and learning, IS analysis, but a person doesn't have to just sit there and go over everything all the time and "figure it out"...you just live and learn from your mistakes and the mistakes of others. Technically that is what analyzing is...however...I understand what you are saying Fowler.


----------



## Raven12

Tommy, I don't have a Kitchenaid mixer but I do have a metal whisk.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Are women hype a critic at all? NOOOOOOOOOO It just seems like they wear sexier clothing BEFORE they hook a guy than after theyve got him


----------



## Guest

Raven12 said:


> Tommy, I don't have a Kitchenaid mixer but I do have a metal whisk.


I have one of these, a mixer *with* a metal whisk attachment.


----------



## Fowler

zong said:


> I have one of these, a mixer *with* a metal whisk attachment.


I wonder if......nevermind...LOL


----------



## Guest

I'll never be able to make mayonnaise again without thinking about that. I'm a lost cause. Can't even make mayonnaise now........


----------



## JohnnyLee

Mayon, naise a lot of people now that I ain't eating mayonnaise at their house!


----------



## Tommyice

Fowler said:


> I wonder if......nevermind...LOL


Got one of those too stick blenders with a whisk attachment. Also a nut chopper 

Fowler, you might be more interested in the Kitchen Aid--bigger motor more power.LOL


----------



## doodlemom

You guys are cracking me up! Now I've gotta get back to work.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Thar ya go. Wimmins spossed ta be sweet as lassas Nex thing ya know there thinkin of extra cirricular activities for blinders, and honey dippers


----------



## FarmboyBill

er blenders that is


----------



## City Bound

Fowler said:


> The reason you're finding it hard to believe what people say is because you analyze it too death! You have turned into your own worst enemy.
> 
> You are far from a simple person, you want happiness but do not know how to let it happen when it's presented to you on a silver platter. You find enjoyment in creating your own drama and finding faults with others.
> 
> You will never be happy because you wont allow yourself to feel emotions. You'd rather be a robot and just feed yourself when your hungry, drink when you're thirsty, have sex when you're horney and not have to mess with anything or one in between. It seems for you to actually have to come to terms with, that another human being may have needs and desires, but that is just interferring with your preception of how a relationship in your mind should work. All of us are not robots, and some of us are hopeless romantics please learn the word and all it's meaning before suggesting you need a brain like Holmes to figure out how to be in love.



no, i just do not like going around wasting my emotions, it is called reserve not "robot".


----------



## City Bound

Fowler said:


> I'm sorry I dont buy all this bull about knowing who you really are, living life teaches you that. If you dont know by now from just living life in general and making mistakes, I dont see how sitting around anaylizing it too death is going to make it any clearer. JMO


Have you ever stopped to consider that maybe you are one of the few people who really knows who they are? You suggest so casually that knowing thyself is as easy as feeling the breeze on a windy day. For a lot of us, getting to know ourselves takes a lot of hard work, many mistakes, and a lot of personal growth.it does not come easy.


----------



## Shygal

City Bound said:


> Have you ever stopped to consider that maybe you are one of the few people who really knows who they are? You suggest so casually that knowing thyself is as easy as feeling the breeze on a windy day. For a lot of us, getting to know ourselves takes a lot of hard work, many mistakes, and a lot of personal growth.it does not come easy.


You know, I have seen and had enough of the "finding yourself" , "knowing who you are" , "finding your inner self" posts and stories and whatever.

I don't give a crap about "finding out who I am". Its not some big mystery, why does everyone want to make it into some deep soul searching adventure? We aren't that amazing and complicated that we need to spend our lives trying to figure out "who we are". I walk past a mirror or store window, see my reflection and think "yup, thats me" and continue my day.

No wonder people are so confused nowadays.


----------



## City Bound

ok shy, it sounds as though you are content with your relationship with yourself and that is good. If self discovery it is not for you then it is not for you, but for others it is for them. One good thing about self discovery is that you can pick it up and leave it whenever you need it or do not need it. 

For a good part of my life I did not need it, but I need it now. Eventually I may not need it and i will put it down and then some day in the future I may need to pick it up again.


----------



## wyld thang

for what it's worth I've known who I am since I was little(a wild free spirit), my mother tried to beat it out of me, and I spent a long time trying to be what was expected of me. now I know what I was made to be is a good thing, and I hope to evolve in a good direction.


----------



## Tommyice

On the topic of analyzing the self knowledge. Unless you've lived an experience there is nothing to analyze. It's only theory at that point. And if you're going to be analyzing theories, you might want to consider a career in government research of monkeys and their weights.


----------



## Guest

If you spend your whole life figuring out who you are, then, as your life reaches an end, you'll just then be ready to start living. Lot of people go through life without ever living. Seems like a waste though.


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> Have you ever stopped to consider that maybe you are one of the few people who really knows who they are? You suggest so casually that knowing thyself is as easy as feeling the breeze on a windy day. For a lot of us, getting to know ourselves takes a lot of hard work, many mistakes, and a lot of personal growth.it does not come easy.


Have you not read this whole thread, Have you ever stopped to consider that maybe you are* the only one* of few people who really dont know who they are and you are 36 years old?

So when do you think your gonna start actually living and enjoying life? When your too old to enjoy it?


----------



## City Bound

zong said:


> If you spend your whole life figuring out who you are, then, as your life reaches an end, you'll just then be ready to start living. Lot of people go through life without ever living. Seems like a waste though.


ether, or, both people end up in the grave so it really does not matter other then how an individual chooses to live their limited little life.


----------



## City Bound

Fowler said:


> Have you not read this whole thread, Have you ever stopped to consider that maybe you are* the only one* of few people who really dont know who they are and you are 36 years old?
> 
> So when do you think your gonna start actually living and enjoying life? When your too old to enjoy it?


I do enjoy my life. I am not a big ball of laughs and smiles, but I enjoy the few pleasures my life gives me now and then.

Maybe I do not know who I am yet, but I am finding it and if I find it later in life then so be it because if it comes sooner or later does not really matter too much. it is not like the world is going to stop in it's tracks just because I am a lost soul. Time marches on.


----------



## City Bound

anyway though, what does all this have to do with the OP?


----------



## Fowler

We are analyzing what the real issue is with the original OP.


----------



## unregistered168043

City Bound said:


> Have you ever stopped to consider that maybe you are one of the few people who really knows who they are? You suggest so casually that knowing thyself is as easy as feeling the breeze on a windy day. For a lot of us, getting to know ourselves takes a lot of hard work, many mistakes, and a lot of personal growth.it does not come easy.


I have a theory that we all know who we are when we are children, and we get pushed off track and confused when we become adults.

When I was a kid people would ask me what I wanted to be when I grow up and I would say I want to be a 'mountain man', live in the woods and 'live off the land' and everybody would laugh. That laughter and the sentiment behind it caused me to take a lot of wrong turns but ultimately here I am 25 years later...in the mountains...living in the woods...off the land.


----------



## WhyNot

I think you are onto something, Tootin.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Darntootin said:


> I have a theory that we all know who we are when we are children, and we get pushed off track and confused when we become adults.
> 
> When I was a kid people would ask me what I wanted to be when I grow up and I would say I want to be a 'mountain man', live in the woods and 'live off the land' and everybody would laugh. That laughter and the sentiment behind it caused me to take a lot of wrong turns but ultimately here I am 25 years later...in the mountains...living in the woods...off the land.


I said I wanted to be a teacher or a nurse (typical girl answer).
I Homeschooled my 3 kids.
And I really REALLY would LOVE to be an EMT.......

My oldest daughter said "she wanted to be a chef".
She is in culinary school.
My middle son said "he wants to play in the NHL"
He's playing college hockey right now (fresh. yr)...so we will see.....
My baby daughter really never 'announced' what she wanted to be....but she loves photography and computers...and she is a WIZZ at both!!

Funny how we 'know' when we are children, and we let the world 'squash' us for so long.......


----------



## City Bound

Fowler said:


> We are analyzing what the real issue is with the original OP.


oh i see, that sounds exactly like part of the grievance in the op, toss the blame onto the male as a form of distraction.


----------



## City Bound

I wanted to be a cop and a soldier...then a yogi or a monk when i was a teen.I was partially a monk in my early 20's for six years.


----------



## Guest

City Bound said:


> ether, or, both people end up in the grave so it really does not matter other then how an individual chooses to live their limited little life.


If that's so, then why not end it at the beginning. The purpose in life is not to get to the end, its the trip in between the beginning and the end. I'd say the lack of understanding of this basic concept is a big one.


----------



## WhyNot

I wanted to have a ranch in Montana when I was little. I also thought it would be cool to have Roy Rogers as my boyfriend :teehee:

Yes, Laura Z5....children follow their bliss..then sometimes it gets squashed out of us.

CB I was driving down to Waxahachie (however you spell it) yesterday and say a bumper sticker that said...."Do not go out to find yourself, Go out and create yourself". Pretty much amounts to the same thing but it was appropriate for this thread. I think you actually most likely know yourself pretty well, even though my conversations with you have been very limited. I also am not sure what is going on in your life at the moment (all hunches aside), but this most likely applies in some way:

There is no safety in anything. Complete safety and security in ANY decision is an illusion. At any time anything and everything can go wrong despite the likelyhood of them going right. This is why even really good and seemingly low risk decisions can turn out all wrong. This is not to say that a person should not weigh pros and cons or question situations/people....but there is a point where you have to just go with what you know and shoot for the stars.

When I make a decision, any decision, I weigh it. Then I try to come up with the most horrible scenario that it can end up in and then the best case scenario it can end up in. Realizing that it most likely will end up in the middle of those and if I can accept the worst case scenario (without getting too out there in la la land with tragedies that may occur) then I go for it.

And always, for me, if it's a very life altering decision no matter which way it goes I ask myself if I have to go through the worst case, would that weigh on my mind more if I go through it or never do it and wonder. That is..would I regret it if I don't even try. So far this has worked for me and even though horrible things have happened to me, I actually don't regret the original decision, even though many unfortunate occurances have happened. Because I would not be who I am and have learned what I have if not for the decisions that ended up good AND not so good.

That said. In june I jumped in not feet first but did a canonball lol. I been dog paddling to shore ever since. Which takes up much more energy than a relaxing back float/stroke and is much slower than a breast stroke....but all in all...I keep managing to make progress. And I do not regret it one bit.


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> oh i see, that sounds exactly like part of the grievance in the op, toss the blame onto the male as a form of distraction.


It was a joke, sorry


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WhyNot said:


> I wanted to have a ranch in Montana when I was little. I also thought it would be cool to have Roy Rogers as my boyfriend :teehee:
> 
> Yes, Laura Z5....children follow their bliss..then sometimes it gets squashed out of us.
> 
> CB I was driving down to Waxahachie (however you spell it) yesterday and say a bumper sticker that said...."Do not go out to find yourself, Go out and create yourself". Pretty much amounts to the same thing but it was appropriate for this thread. I think you actually most likely know yourself pretty well, even though my conversations with you have been very limited. I also am not sure what is going on in your life at the moment (all hunches aside), but this most likely applies in some way:
> 
> *There is no safety in anything. Complete safety and security in ANY decision is an illusion.* At any time anything and everything can go wrong despite the likelyhood of them going right. This is why even really good and seemingly low risk decisions can turn out all wrong. This is not to say that a person should not weigh pros and cons or question situations/people....*but there is a point where you have to just go with what you know and shoot for the stars.*
> 
> When I make a decision, any decision, I weigh it. Then I try to come up with the most horrible scenario that it can end up in and then the best case scenario it can end up in. Realizing that it most likely will end up in the middle of those and if I can accept the worst case scenario (without getting too out there in la la land with tragedies that may occur) then I go for it.
> 
> And always, for me, if it's a very life altering decision no matter which way it goes I ask myself if I have to go through the worst case, would that weigh on my mind more if I go through it or never do it and wonder. That is..*would I regret it if I don't even try.*  So far this has worked for me and even though horrible things have happened to me, I actually don't regret the original decision, even though many unfortunate occurances have happened. Because I would not be who I am and have learned what I have if not for the decisions that ended up good AND not so good.
> 
> That said. In june I jumped in not feet first but did a canonball lol. I been dog paddling to shore ever since. Which takes up much more energy than a relaxing back float/stroke and is much slower than a breast stroke....but all in all...I keep managing to make progress. *And I do not regret it one bit*.




YOU HAVE NO IDEA.......no idea...........how badly I needed to read this.
God Bless you!!!!!


----------



## WhyNot

I'm glad something I blab about works out sometimes.


----------



## JohnnyLee




----------



## JohnnyLee

As long as we remain in our comfort zones, there will be no personal growth. Sure, you can read and study, and learn all you want, but until you push the envelope on living, you are simply just existing.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ive personal growed all I want and need. I like my comfort zone, and at 65, I havnt seen many other people my age or older who are enjoying life on a limited income. They just seem to draw the wagons around themselves and try to keep out the wolves of the world from getting them until time does.
I go to the sale and look at the good looking women. I come home and look at Gods granduer. Not to easy to beat that.


----------



## Guest

Hey!! God created them women too, ya know.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Thats why I go to the sale, to see Gods Handiwork, in hopefully sexy clothes (YEAH RIGHT). 

O yeah, and to sell a few rabbits and chickens too lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

When Im at home Z I dont bring the trees into my house. I just watch them from a distance shimmying and shakeing. I dont go out and grab up some shocks of oats or wheat just because I marvled at their rippling and waving in the breeze. I look at them, and leave them where they are. No trouble, no hassle, and there still there if/when I go take another look at them. That pholosiphy seems to work good on women also.


----------



## Guest

You don't ever eat any of those fruit and vegetables God made for you? You must be mighty hungry by now. What do you think he made them for? Go on, try one out.


----------



## JohnnyLee

zong said:


> You don't ever eat any of those fruit and vegetables God made for you? You must be mighty hungry by now. What do you think he made them for? Go on, try one out.


I'm pretty sure that is what Eve said to Adam. And we have been paying for that mistake ever since.

Nobody is perfect. Everybody makes mistakes. Life is what it is, unless you make it different. Socrates may have said "the life which is unexamined is not worth living", which is true, but the life spent JUST examining life is not much better.

Crap or get off the pot.


----------



## Guest

JohnnyLee said:


> .....Crap or get off the pot.


Oh, no!! I didn't realize my webcam was on...


----------



## City Bound

zong said:


> If that's so, then why not end it at the beginning. The purpose in life is not to get to the end, its the trip in between the beginning and the end. I'd say the lack of understanding of this basic concept is a big one.


I was just saying that death is the greatest equalizer and that however a person chooses to live their life is their own choice.


----------



## Guest

Based on what you said, you're comparing "living" to "wondering about living" They are not equal. Its the same as comparing "eating" to "thinking about eating" One is an actual experience. The other is an exercise in futility, in other words, a waste of time. If you want to eat, eat. if you want to live, live. If you think we're all gonna end up dead anyway so it doesn't matter, then to you, it won't matter.


----------



## City Bound

whynot, creating one's self is interesting but sometimes it can be like writing a character in a play. Sometimes that character becomes false and limiting and it sufficates real self.

It was not until i started gardening and learning about homesteading that i started to find footsteps that felt like they were meant for me.


----------



## glazed

rancher1913 said:


> As far as 'are women hypocrites'? Aren't we all in our own ways? I try to live an honest life, but there are many times, in many ways, that I let myself and others down by my failings. To expect anyone to not be hypocritical at some point is unrealistic.


:donut:

You made me smile.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound

zong said:


> Based on what you said, you're comparing "living" to "wondering about living" They are not equal. Its the same as comparing "eating" to "thinking about eating" One is an actual experience. The other is an exercise in futility, in other words, a waste of time. If you want to eat, eat. if you want to live, live. If you think we're all gonna end up dead anyway so it doesn't matter, then to you, it won't matter.



No, i was saying that any tom, jane or harry can live their life. We all live our life. I think there is a difference between living a life and living a life that is right for you. 

there is a verse from the bhagavad gita where god says to arjuna:
To perform your your own duty imperfectly is far better then to perform the duty of others flawlessly, for we all must follow our dharma, our true nature.

Which means living your own life imperfectly is far better then living the life of others or the life others expect you to live perfectly.


----------



## Guest

Some people are living. Some people are dreaming that they're living.

You say "Which means living your own life imperfectly is far better then living the life of others or the life others expect you to live perfectly."
Then why don't you go on and live your life instead of sitting around wondering about it?


----------



## City Bound

zong said:


> Some people are living. Some people are dreaming that they're living.
> 
> You say "Which means living your own life imperfectly is far better then living the life of others or the life others expect you to live perfectly."
> Then why don't you go on and live your life instead of sitting around wondering about it?


what makes you dang bold to say that I am not living my life? Did i ever say that all i do is sit around wondering about life?


----------



## Guest

Go back and read your own posts. I am merely repeating what you yourself say.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Last night, my youngest asked me this:
If you could do ANY fun thing right now, what would it be.

Well......first, insert crickets.
Then.......deer in headlights.
Then my brain fired up!

I asked if money factored in. She said "nope".

I said "get a huge motor home, pack all the kids up and go west.
See the Bad Lands, Mt.Rushmore, Grand Tetons, Mine for gold in CO. go skiing, see the Grand Canyon, and walk the San Andres fault.....

She said, what else?

I said: pack the kids up and head for the beach. Spend days walking the coast line and enjoying the beauty and Majesty of the ocean.

THEN I realized: All 'my' fun is centered around my kids. 
That has been my wonderful amazing life for 23 years!!! 
But they are getting older, own lives, own ______. 
They are starting to cut their path in this thing called life.

I've always wanted to be in the medical field. EMT / Nurse.
Now that I think of it, fun for me?
Take some classes, learn a new thing.....something I can do to help other people.
THAT sounds like 'fun' to me!!

I guess what I am saying is this: For 23 years, my life, "who" I was (and still am) was the kids mom. It's an honor and I wouldn't trade it for ANYTHING.
But as they grow up the 'need' me less and less. They are become amazing adults.

I don't have to discover who I am now......I know who I am.
I just need to get out in that big ole world, and share her!


----------



## tambo

I may be talking out of my......well you know but If we don't know who we are by this age then something is wrong. If someone is still trying to find themselves at our age it may be because we don't like what we see. I know who I am good bad or indifferent. I wish I was the free spirit instead of a homebody. I wish I was more girly instead of a tomboy. I wish I was a little braver and not so scared all the time. I wish I would change these things but I don't see it happening. I haven't changed them yet. I'm know this might not be the right opinion but it is my opinion.


----------



## sherry in Maine

well CB, are you living your life, or are you dreaming it?

It's ok to dream, but to stop and overanalyze will keep you from your dreams.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WhyNot said:


> I wanted to have a ranch in Montana when I was little. I also thought it would be cool to have Roy Rogers as my boyfriend :teehee:
> 
> Yes, Laura Z5....children follow their bliss..then sometimes it gets squashed out of us.
> 
> CB I was driving down to Waxahachie (however you spell it) yesterday and say a bumper sticker that said...."Do not go out to find yourself, Go out and create yourself". Pretty much amounts to the same thing but it was appropriate for this thread. I think you actually most likely know yourself pretty well, even though my conversations with you have been very limited. I also am not sure what is going on in your life at the moment (all hunches aside), but this most likely applies in some way:
> *
> There is no safety in anything. Complete safety and security in ANY decision is an illusion*. At any time anything and everything can go wrong despite the likelyhood of them going right. This is why even really good and seemingly low risk decisions can turn out all wrong. This is not to say that a person should not weigh pros and cons or question situations/people....*but there is a point where you have to just go with what you know and shoot for the stars.*
> 
> When I make a decision, any decision, I weigh it. Then I try to come up with the most horrible scenario that it can end up in and then the best case scenario it can end up in. Realizing that it most likely will end up in the middle of those and if I can accept the worst case scenario (without getting too out there in la la land with tragedies that may occur) then I go for it.
> 
> And always, for me, if it's a very life altering decision no matter which way it goes I ask myself if I have to go through the worst case, *would that weigh on my mind more if I go through it or never do it and wonder*. That is..would I regret it if I don't even try. So far this has worked for me and even though horrible things have happened to me, I actually don't regret the original decision, even though many unfortunate occurances have happened. Because I would not be who I am and have learned what I have if not for the decisions that ended up good AND not so good.
> 
> That said. In june I jumped in not feet first but did a canonball lol. I been dog paddling to shore ever since. Which takes up much more energy than a relaxing back float/stroke and is much slower than a breast stroke....but all in all...I keep managing to make progress. And I do not regret it one bit.


YOU inspired me.
I did it.
I stepped out of my comfort zone AND DID IT!!

I applied at the local community college.
I want to learn Paramedic Science.

Thank you for the kick in the pants....thank you for taking the time to post this up. Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## City Bound

sherry in Maine said:


> well CB, are you living your life, or are you dreaming it?
> 
> It's ok to dream, but to stop and overanalyze will keep you from your dreams.


I am living it.


----------



## WhyNot

Laura Zone 5 said:


> YOU inspired me.
> I did it.
> I stepped out of my comfort zone AND DID IT!!
> 
> I applied at the local community college.
> I want to learn Paramedic Science.
> 
> Thank you for the kick in the pants....thank you for taking the time to post this up. Thank you!!!!!!!!!


Oh. Oh Laura...seriously I teared up reading this and feel very honored that you attribute that to my words.

See now...now what you did there...do you see what you did there? lol You just made it so I HAVE to meet you now :happy2:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WhyNot said:


> Oh. Oh Laura...seriously I teared up reading this and feel very honored that you attribute that to my words.
> 
> See now...now what you did there...do you see what you did there? lol You just made it so I HAVE to meet you now :happy2:


I just told my 18 yo daughter and she is PUMPED!!!!!
I don't think I have ever been to AK?
Sounds like a road trip to me!!


----------



## WhyNot

City Bound said:


> whynot, creating one's self is interesting but sometimes it can be like writing a character in a play. Sometimes that character becomes false and limiting and it sufficates real self.


I guess if you want to take that in literal terms...okay. I guess I see that quote quite differently. To me, to create is to express....because the creation of something is an expression of something. 

It's one thing to know who you are and what you want but even then, a lot of people don't really express it...don't let it out...stay self contained, etc.

But I'm just some crazy chick running around the country in a pink rusty (but trusty) truck.

I find myself holding myself back from expression or creation of myself in my life and others' lives all the time. But I realized that when I express myself fully...those are the times and the people that seriously never want me to leave...they want me around. When I am the self that I usually am when trying to get to know people...that's when it's all take it or leave it. 

That pretty much told me today that...as weird and strange and crazy as I am...people like the actual me more than they like any other held back version of me....the me that gets watered down for those that it might conflict with (I will avoid conflict at all costs most of the time)...people can take or leave her lol. But the rest of me, fully expressed, people don't want to leave. This is not a brag. This, I realize, is true for EVERY one of my friends...the more they are them...good or bad...crazy or sane...the more I want to be around them, talk to them...etc. Part of it might be because we sense some dishonesty when interacting with people with limited or constricted expressions of self.

Anyway...blab...blab...blab....


----------



## tambo

WhyNot said:


> Part of it might be because we sense some dishonesty when interacting with people with limited or constricted expressions of self.


This!


----------



## JohnnyLee

Yeah, and the ones that are WAY in touch with themselves come off as loony tunes...

tha. tha. tha. tha. that's all folks! lol


----------



## Guest

I was at Walmart, getting in touch with my feminine side, and somebody saw me. Now I have to pull weekends in jail, see a counselor, and won't be off probation til I'm 90. Heck with being in touch. Wonder if she'd really turn me in if I called her?


----------



## frogmammy

FarmboyBill said:


> ...and at 65, I havnt seen many other people my age or older who are enjoying life on a limited income. They just seem to draw the wagons around themselves and try to keep out the wolves of the world from getting them until time does...


What a shame, the living dead.

I want to live until I die, and when that time comes, do a fantastic job of it, one that leaves NO doubt and nobody to question, "Is she dead yet?"

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5

_The purpose of life&#8217;s journey is not to arrive at the grave with a well-preserved body, but rather to slide in sideways, completely used up, yelling and screaming,"what a ride!" &#8212; _Author Unknown


----------



## FarmboyBill

GOOD LUCK with that lol


----------



## homefire2007

Maybe if you stop worrying about what life is, where you fit in, what you think and stop finding reasons to run, it might be all okay. You've got way too much time on your hands. Figure out what you want to do before it's too late. It's not that complicated unless you are bound and determined to make it so. 

You live, you die...hopefully in between you helped someone, had fun and endured the hard times with grace.

This so reminds me of my son's high school teacher. He was a yogi for eight years, teaches and has his own painting business. Somewhere in the process he forgot to come down the mountain and just be real. He is almost sixty, no relationships because his list of must-haves is ten miles long. He thinks he is pondering the universe and all questions pertaining to it. Yet he is the most rigid, self absorbed person I've ever come across. His standards for the people around him are impossible, yet they are the ones who always come up wanting or are less than, in his eyes. It's too bad, he is probably a petty decent person underneath all that.


----------



## Shygal

FarmboyBill said:


> I like my comfort zone, and at 65, I havnt seen many other people my age or older who are enjoying life on a limited income. They just seem to draw the wagons around themselves and try to keep out the wolves of the world from getting them until time does.


Then you haven't seen my mom. She is 78 and goes bowling every week, is a foster grandparent at the local school every school day, goes to concerts like Blues Traveler and BNL with me, walked under the bottom of Niagara Falls this summer with me, chops her own wood for her wood stove, went on the Shuttle Experience ride at Kennedy Space Center, went on the big slide at the Vt State Fair, has a boyfriend, she is out more than she is home.

So you can circle your wagon and try to tell yourself everyone at your age is all done and just waiting for the end of life, or you can get out and live it too.


----------



## Guest

You know, I believe that 2 down in the mouth fellers in this thread could benefit from a Vulcan Mind Meld. Where's Spock when you need him?


----------



## Shygal

If you melded Bill and CB's mind, you would cause a rip in the space/time continuum.

Either that or Spock would explode


----------



## Guest

I'm sick and tired of that same old space/time continuum anyway. What say we start all over? Big Bang, part 2. Starring Clint Eastwood, of course. And Morgan Freeman as God.


----------



## frogmammy

OMG! Wasn't John Denver God?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill

SG I think I said (Everyone I had noticed). I HADNT noticed your mom


----------



## Guest

He was, but Morgan Freeman is a much better God. I mean, John Denver isn't even believable. Morgan Freeman has been president twice, moved up to being a killer several times then on up to God. Whats next for him?


----------



## wyld thang

frogmammy said:


> OMG! Wasn't John Denver God?
> 
> Mon


yes. still is.


----------



## unregistered168043

I'll be scaling mountains till I'm 100, then I'll just disintegrate and become one with the universe.


----------



## Guest

I just hope I don't get assassinated by the Hidden Sect of Fallen Lawyers.


----------



## Shygal

zong said:


> He was, but Morgan Freeman is a much better God. I mean, John Denver isn't even believable. Morgan Freeman has been president twice, moved up to being a killer several times then on up to God. Whats next for him?


George Burns was God first


----------



## Guest

George Burns was way too old to be God.


----------



## frogmammy

zong said:


> He was, but Morgan Freeman is a much better God. I mean, John Denver isn't even believable. Morgan Freeman has been president twice, moved up to being a killer several times then on up to God. Whats next for him?


He gets to play George Burns?

Mon


----------



## Guest

Who will be Gracie though? I'm thinking Cher.


----------



## Shygal

Bernadette Peters


----------



## Brokeneck

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Last night, my youngest asked me this:
> If you could do ANY fun thing right now, what would it be.
> 
> Well......first, insert crickets.
> Then.......deer in headlights.
> Then my brain fired up!
> 
> I asked if money factored in. She said "nope".
> 
> I said "get a huge motor home, pack all the kids up and go west.
> See the Bad Lands, Mt.Rushmore, Grand Tetons, Mine for gold in CO. go skiing, see the Grand Canyon, and walk the San Andres fault.....
> 
> She said, what else?
> 
> I said: pack the kids up and head for the beach. Spend days walking the coast line and enjoying the beauty and Majesty of the ocean.
> 
> THEN I realized: All 'my' fun is centered around my kids.
> That has been my wonderful amazing life for 23 years!!!
> But they are getting older, own lives, own ______.
> They are starting to cut their path in this thing called life.
> 
> I've always wanted to be in the medical field. EMT / Nurse.
> Now that I think of it, fun for me?
> Take some classes, learn a new thing.....something I can do to help other people.
> THAT sounds like 'fun' to me!!
> 
> I guess what I am saying is this: For 23 years, my life, "who" I was (and still am) was the kids mom. It's an honor and I wouldn't trade it for ANYTHING.
> But as they grow up the 'need' me less and less. They are become amazing adults.
> 
> I don't have to discover who I am now......I know who I am.
> I just need to get out in that big ole world, and share her!


Laura z5 does the area around you have what are called around here First Responders? we have people that get all their training paid for for them... In return they take shifts to respond to calls before a ambulance could arive... They kept me from being paralyzed from my accident!!!


----------



## Brokeneck

Laura Zone 5 said:


> _The purpose of lifeâs journey is not to arrive at the grave with a well-preserved body, but rather to slide in sideways, completely used up, yelling and screaming,"what a ride!" â _Author Unknown


I think this is the full quote...
Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming, "Woo hoo! What a ride!" 

It's my signature in my email!!!! Love that quote!:happy:


----------



## FarmboyBill

Id be more satsified with a blonde babe on one hand and a brunett on the other. Closest ill likely get, is a steel blue haired gal on one hand and a gray one on the other. lol


----------



## WhyNot

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I just told my 18 yo daughter and she is PUMPED!!!!!
> *I don't think I have ever been to AK?*
> Sounds like a road trip to me!!


I have never been to AK either. I have been to AR though and it's hot. :happy2:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

WhyNot said:


> I have never been to AK either. I have been to AR though and it's hot. :happy2:


Dyslexia party of one!!
HAHAHAH 
AR.......
:happy2:


----------



## wyld thang

Brokeneck said:


> I think this is the full quote...
> Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, chocolate in one hand, wine in the other, body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming, "Woo hoo! What a ride!"
> 
> It's my signature in my email!!!! Love that quote!:happy:


If I remember right the above is a roundabout paraphrase of Jack London (Call of the Wild):

"I would rather be ashes than dust!
I would rather that my spark should burn out in a brilliant blaze 
than it should be stifled by dry rot.
I would rather be a superb meteor,
every atom of me in magnificent glow,
than a sleepy and permanent planet.
The proper function of man is to live, not to exist.
I shall not waste my days in trying to prolong them.
I shall use my time"

Jack London (1876 - 1916)


----------



## wyld thang

Okay here is the author Hunter S Thompson
Hunter S. Thompson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the original quote by Hunter
"Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!"

sorry--it bugs me when I see "author unknown", and then multiple paraphrases, and the real person who spoke it gets forgotten. This way you get to discover/learn about the man behind the beloved quote--enjoy.

I swear I read about a connection with the author (Hunter) and Jack London--an interview. If I find it will post it.

ok... Hunter admired Jack London, and it's no leap of imagination to think jack's words/ideas would emerge in Hunter's.
Hunter S. Thompson and Gonzo Journalism - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com
"As a child, Hunter took a fast liking to the adventurous books of Mark Twain and Jack London"

Anyways--I'm satisfied I'm not crazy haha, hope y'all gained new authors to read!

ANd I'm sure Ted Nugent snatched Gonzo from Hunter too haha


----------



## wyld thang

ps, I revise my use of paraphase--it's just "inspired" in any case I love it and it sure is what I'm thinking a lot about these days as I stand on the cliffs of Starting Over.


----------



## wyld thang

haha the useles whacko random stuff my brain retains...

the vocab word of the day kiddos is *GONZO*


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well If London Kicked when he was 40, H e musta surely wore away himself to nothing EARLY


----------



## wyld thang

chocolate and wine is for sissies, dream bigger haha


----------



## wyld thang

wyld thang said:


> If I remember right the above is a roundabout paraphrase of Jack London (Call of the Wild):
> 
> "I would rather be ashes than dust!
> I would rather that my spark should burn out in a brilliant blaze
> than it should be stifled by dry rot.
> I would rather be a superb meteor,
> every atom of me in magnificent glow,
> than a sleepy and permanent planet.
> The proper function of man is to live, not to exist.
> I shall not waste my days in trying to prolong them.
> I shall use my time"
> 
> Jack London (1876 - 1916)


haha more digging (thought I'd use/stroke/pffft at my English degree for once hahaha...geeeeeeek)

apprently the above quote attributed to London can't be confirmed, and may be a form of "fan fiction"

here is a blob from a short story of London's that is the only thing in his writings that come close to the above:

In the short story "By The Turtles of Tasman", a character, defending her ne'er-do-well grasshopperish father to her antlike uncle, says: "... my father has been a king. He has lived .... Have you lived merely to live? Are you afraid to die? I'd rather sing one wild song and burst my heart with it, than live a thousand years watching my digestion and being afraid of the wet. When you are dust, my father will be ashes."

I love that--"spending a thousand year watching my digestion"--that totally sums up the couch potato life, love it, love it. 

Rest in Peace Jack


----------



## Guest

"I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me".
Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Raven12

"But why is the rum gone?" - Jack Sparrow


----------



## Guest

"A woman drove me to drink and I didn't even have the decency to thank her."
WC Fields.


----------



## JohnnyLee




----------



## City Bound

haha I think I am too drunk. I just opened this same thread three times thinking it was a different thread each time. hahah too much vodka.


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> haha I think I am too drunk. I just opened this same thread three times thinking it was a different thread each time. hahah too much vodka.


LOL!!!! somebody help CB he keeps replaying himself!!...LOL!!!

I'm sure Gnomeo has something to do with this..LOL


----------



## Vickie44

Hunter Thompson aka Raoul Duke! He was awesome, in a scary way. Wonder if Ralph Steadman is still sround


----------



## sherry in Maine

remember that H. Thompson offed himself with his wife on the other end of the phone.

Yeah, some stuff he wrote I liked. 
yes, he was scary/awesome & people like that have a shelf life. (and the people around them probably feel like they're used up after a while as well)


----------



## Guest

Everybody that lives hard does not have a shelf life. Well, maybe. Beats dying from boredom. Winston Churchill lived to be 90. Probably the most important man of the last thousand years. Drunk every day. So, there. He didn't just have guns. He had wars.


----------



## sherry in Maine

I didn't say 'everybody' > . . . . .

Are you comparing Winston and Hunter?

Yes, Churchill was 'used up' 'washed out' 'loser' and some other descriptive phrases I've read. .. Somehow, dont think he was quite the same on a day to day basis as H.Thompson . . . (but, I didn't know either one of them personally, so maybe I'm wrong)

Yeah, I've known some 'hard livin' ' folks. Sometimes they dont quite affect the ones around them in really negative way, but some of them absolutely do.

Live life to the fullest? Absolutely!


----------



## Guest

LOL, I didn't say that you said everybody!! I'm the one who said everybody. And not comparing Churchill to Thompson, just point him out as a hard living guy who didn't have a shelf life. I imagine he was pretty intense to be around though. Probably not as crazy, but most certainly scary.


----------



## sherry in Maine

well I'm glad you did not say I said 'everybody' . . . . . . 

Hunter T. was a good observer, but so are a lot folks. Yes, I think he probably wore those who stayed close to him down to nub.


----------



## sidepasser

doodlemom said:


> The once bitten twice shy club lol


Lord have mercy Doodle, that is quite an outfit you got there..


----------

